# Need advice on this keto diet please!



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Firstly let me apologise as i know i posted a very similar question before Christmas, have done a bit more research and modified the diet.

Secondly I best give you my stats:

Pretty big at 100Kg or 226lb

Height 6"1

BF quite a lot at about 25 - 30 %

Firstly don't think I should be applying the 1.5g protein per pound body weight rule as I'm carrying quite a lot of fat.

So I'm looking to consume about 180g protein per day, / 6 meals 30g per meal

here is what Ive worked out and currently on, (I know I should of planned got advice modified then started, but desperate to loose the Christmas calories. I've started so i may as well go with it)

Meal 1:

3 eggs scrammbled sliced mushroom 3 fish oil caps

Meal 2:

PWO shake total 35g protein

25g almond Flakes

Meal 3:

85g chicken breast

150g Broccoli

2tbsp Olive oil

Meal 4:

130g tuna

3 fish oil caps

Meal 5:

Same as meal 3

Meal 6:

Protein shake

25g whole almonds

will be swapping the chicken about but if I use a fatty meat will drop the olive oil

Also will be alternating the tuna with mackerel and salmon

Started this diet 2ND Jan

Tested positive for ketones about 4pm today 3rd Jan 15mg/dL

Trying to keep carbs Max 4.5g per meal

Also need advice about low fat natural cottage cheese, Nutrition states 4.5g carbs per 100g, is this usable or mostly just fibre?

As for my cheat meal what is the maximum carbs I should be consuming.

Other sups.

Multi vits

Calcium

Glucosamine

Omega 3, 6, 9

Thanks.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry one more point i neglected to mention is on the subject of onions.

Silverskin pickles, they are quoted to have 1.5g carbs per 100g drained, i'm a big fan of pickles and find they can add flavour to say a can of bland tuna or a bit of chicken, certainly helps it down the hatch.

Is there any problems with including them in to the diet?

Cheers


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

as long as your carb is trace and your fat is around 40-50 % of your diet then your on your way cardio as well good luck


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

How much fats is there in that diet mate?

At first glance, I don't think it's enough for ketosis.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well to be honest mate i'm not 100% sure will do the math and get back

But as i said I tested with Ketosix and got a positive result 15mg/Dl which is second up from trace, based my fats on others keto diets.

Sizar! thanks mate doing cardio 5 times a week


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok a quick calculation of fats 95g


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

basicaly round up ur total calories lets say u aimin for 2000 this is jus an example .. you need around 1000 of that to be from fat source .. which is something 110g of fat if i'm right ..


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> basicaly round up ur total calories lets say u aimin for 2000 this is jus an example .. you need around 1000 of that to be from fat source .. which is something 110g of fat if i'm right ..


So i'm a little low on fats, maybe?

I havent taken in to account the fish oil caps as i'm not sure on the fat content?? any ideas cheers

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Omega-3-Fish-Oil-1000mg-180-Capsules_860672/


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it depends what dose they are .. 500mg 1000mg or so on .. should be on the pack. if you think your low on the fat. get some udo's oil from holland and barrat add a tea spoon to your night shake.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you're a little low on fats yes mate, have you got a macro breakdown for that lot?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's 1000mg .. meaning 1g .. that's 9kcal so workout how many you take .. lets say 3 each meal 6x3 = 18g a day


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> it depends what dose they are .. 500mg 1000mg or so on .. should be on the pack. if you think your low on the fat. get some udo's oil from holland and barrat add a tea spoon to your night shake.


Will be getting some of that asap but for now may increase olive oil to fill the gap. dont want to overdo the fish oil

the caps are 1000mg


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I think you're a little low on fats yes mate, have you got a macro breakdown for that lot?


Not completly mate as ive based the macro's on other peoples keto diets. just adjusted protein and fats for my stats.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> that's 1000mg .. meaning 1g .. that's 9kcal so workout how many you take .. lets say 3 each meal 6x3 = 18g a day


18g a day? is that not to much, i'm trying to vary the fats as much as posible will be getting some udo's oil to boost the fat.

As i mentioned in my original post I am positive for ketones according to the ketostix does that mean I am in ketosis or are the ketones detected just ruminant's from the low intensity cardio i done earlier in the day?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello mate,

Not long come off keto myself; I followed this one:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/79198-keto-diet.html

Worked a treat, was in ketosis at the start of day 3 

EDIT: That was also with 9g of EPA (omega 3,6,9) per day too


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Not long come off keto myself; I followed this one:
> 
> ...


Actualy thats not far of what i'm doing minus the peanut butter, I skipped that because i was a bit worried about the carbs, but I done a lot of research today and found that most of the carbs in natural peanut butter is fiber right?

Think ill be able to reduce the fish caps, add the udos and peanut butter and i should be on target for my fats

Cheers for that:thumb:

And thanks everyone for you comments:thumb:

Ill keep posting back on my progress, maybe even start a weight loss journal.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Might want to get some phislium husk too... fibre supplement to help things keep moving,


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> Actualy thats not far of what i'm doing minus the peanut butter, I skipped that because i was a bit worried about the carbs, but I done a lot of research today and found that most of the carbs in natural peanut butter is fiber right?
> 
> Think ill be able to reduce the fish caps, add the udos and peanut butter and i should be on target for my fats
> 
> ...


get whole earth stuff is pure no added sugar or anything .. the little carb in there will not do anything it has 3g per 100g peanut butter your not going to eat 100g a day anyway so don't worry about that


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats on my shopping list.

Cheers bud.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> get whole earth stuff is pure no added sugar or anything .. the little carb in there will not do anything it has 3g per 100g peanut butter your not going to eat 100g a day anyway so don't worry about that


I use it mate, love the stuff can eat it by the spoonfull

Yum yum need some now.

In fact i'm of the the shop for it right now.

Cheers Sizar!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

no worries mate. that stuff is adictive . careful with it lol.. follow my journal thanks


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> no worries mate. that stuff is adictive . careful with it lol.. follow my journal thanks


I know mate before I started keto I was on 2 thickly spread sandwiches a day, and that was without the odd tablespoon throughout the day. I was on about 2 jars a week.

Just about to have meal 5 so ill work out fats and carbs and add a bit on top of my chicken


----------

